# Frequenzumrichter - woher



## ESch (28 Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Ich brauche vernünftige FU´s zum günstigen Peis. Sollte was reproduzierbares sein, da ich dann vielleicht so 50 Stück im Jahr benötige.

Kennt jemand eine gute (legale) Quelle, wo man vernünftige Rabatte bekommt ??

Auch über direkte Angebote per mail oder pn würde ich mich freuen.

Ach so, Leistung sollte so um die 3 KW liegen.

Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße, ESch


----------



## MSB (28 Juni 2005)

Wir setzen eigentlich standardmäßig FU's von Toshiba ein,
die Geräte sind preislich / qualitativ eigentlich hervorragend.

Einziger "Nachteil" ist die etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Parametrierung.

Kann auch über eine Software parametriert werden, lediglich ein RS232 -> RS485 Wandler wird zusätzlich benötigt.

Wir beziehen diese von Esco:
http://www.esco-antriebstechnik.de

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Per (28 Juni 2005)

Hallo ESch,
in welchen Anwendungsbereichen sollen den die Umrichter arbeiten ??
Einfache Drehzahlregelung mit Hoch und Ablauf Rampen ,Drehrichtungswechsel oder sollen auch Regelfunktionen z.b. Tänzerlageregelung , Wickelantriebe mit Durchmesserkompensation vorhanden sein ?

Wir arbeiten standardmaßig mit Umrichter, Antriebsmotoren und Getriebe von Lenze.

Sehr Gut ist :  Weltweite Vertretungen
                      Sehr Gute Service Hotline
                      Schneller Service bei Ersatzgeräten (24h) selbst bei Motoren und Getriebe

Parametrierung : entwerder über Keypad oder mit Umsetzer mit der GDC Software von Lenze einfach zu handhaben. 
GDC Easy ist kostenlos !!! 

Mfg Guido

Ah Prozente gibst auch !!! Verhandlungsbasis bis zu 40% :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

Wir benutzen die von Schneider Electric, geniale Teil und für das was die Dinger alles können, guter Preis und der ist ja wie immer Verhandlungssache!


----------



## Kurt (28 Juni 2005)

in unseren Breiten macht zur Zeit der
http://www.de.vacon.com/ viel Druck.

Aber der Umrichter muss zum Einsatzfall und zum Implementierer passen.
Frag dich: Brauch ich nen Fu der nur 'entsprechend' mit Sollwert dreht oder will ich / ist es sinnvoll einen Teil der Problemlösung im FU zu lösen.

kurt


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2005)

Also wir setzen Omron ein.
Die sind sozusagen der japanische Kleinwagen unter den Umrichtern.

Für unsere Anwendungen ist der Varispeed J7 optimal geeignet.

http://www.europe.omron.com/DE_de/c.../Mechatronics/Frequency_inverters/auto_J7.asp


----------



## Rengel (30 Juni 2005)

Und wir nehmen wenn nicht anders gefordert gerne Getriebebau Nord Umrichter 

http://www.nord.com/main/index.cfm?language=DE

Wir nehmen beiweitem keine 50 FU's im jahr bekommen aber mittlerweile schon 50% Rabatt


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2005)

Der Rabatt ist auch egal kommt auf den Preis an auf der sich der Rabatt bezieht.


----------



## Rengel (30 Juni 2005)

Da ist was dran, aber die sind meiner Meinung nach auch OK  

Also die Brutto Preise für die SK700E liegen ungefähr bei

2,2kW FU - 700 Euro
5,5kW FU - 1100 Euro

Und da gehen für uns noch 50% ab.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2005)

*Preise für Frequenzumrichter*

Lasst Euch mal ein Angebot zu TOSHIBA Frequenzumrichtern erstellen.
Ihr werdet staunen.....

Am Besten gleich vom Generaldistributor: www.esco-antriebstechnik.de


----------



## Ralle79 (2 August 2005)

Hallo!
Mal abgesehen vom Preis, welche FU`s sind denn für einfache Anwendung am Bedienfreundlichsten und für Anfänger leicht zu programmierbar:

SSD Drives
Moeller
Siemens
Lenze

??????

Danke!


----------



## volker (2 August 2005)

von der bedienfreundlichkeit und zuverlässigkeit haben wir sehr gute erfahrungen mit berges.

z.b.
einbau
ud7000 11kw +filter ca 1000€, 22kw +filter 1300€
profibusmodul 330€

aufbau
wf2 37kw 3400@, 45kw 3900€, 55kw 4200€

die preise sind schon einige monate alt.


----------



## Heinz (2 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde mir eine Anforderungsliste erstellen:
z.B:
Motorpoti
Analogschnittstelle (Potenzialgebunden / getrennt)
Bus-Schnittstelle
Leistungstufen
Erweiterbarkeit (Drehzahlregelung, usw.)
Temperaturbereiche
Spannungsbereiche
Leistungsbereiche
usw.

Dann würde ich einige Hersteller anfragen:
- Lenze
- Lust
- SEW
- Siemens
- Schneider
- Omron
und oben genannte

Häufig ist SEW recht günstig.


----------



## edi (2 August 2005)

> Dann würde ich einige Hersteller anfragen:
> - Lenze
> - Lust
> - SEW
> ...



Danfoss -nicht billig-aber sehr gut !

edi


----------



## andre (3 August 2005)

Hallo,
wir nutzen für einfache Anwendungen FU's von emotron.
http://www.emotron.de/templates/Page____173.aspx
Die sind total simpel, haben wenig Parameter aber recht viele Funktionen.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Maxl (3 August 2005)

*auchnochmeinensenfdazugeb*

Wir haben jetzt schon x FU-Fabrikate eingesetzt. Im Endeffekt gab es nie Probleme, außer es stand Siemens drauf.

Solange man den FU nicht an bestimmte Bussysteme hängen will, ist es egal ob Lust, SEW, Lenze, Schneider, Allen-Bradley oder sonstige.


Die Frage ist vielleicht eher:
Will ich in nächster Zeit auch Servo-Antriebe? Bekomme ich auch Motoren und Servo-Motoren vom gleichen Hersteller?

Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns für SEW als Standard entschieden, die die alles aus einer Hand liefern - und auch x verschiedene Bussysteme beherrschen.

Am einfachsten in Betrieb zu nehmen (wenn man den Sollwert Analog vorgibt) waren die Schneider (Telemecanique) Umrichter - die Inbetriebnahme war pro Umrichter in maximal 10 Minuten erledigt.


----------



## lefrog (4 August 2005)

Hallo!

Also wir setzen fast ausschließlich Umrichter - sowohl FU als auch Servoumrichter - von der Firma Stöber ein. Aus die passenden Motore werden von der Firma bezogen. 
Was mich an dem Hersteller begeistert ist der relativ kompakte Aufbau sowie die sehr leicht zu parametrierende Software, die es nebenbei kostenlos zum Downloaden gibt.
Aus die Einbindung in eine Profibus-Umgebung ist sehr einfach, sodass und dieser Hersteller überzeugt hat.

Viele Grüße, Tobias

www.stoeber.de


----------



## Propheteus (4 August 2005)

Hi ESch

Wir setzen Standartmäßig Umrichter von Schneider Electric ein
Da kann man einen Rabatt bis 50 % auf Liste bekommen.
Auch die Parametrierung ist sehr einfach und auch über RS 232
möglich . Solltest du Preise benötigen , melde dich einfach

Bis denn  , Gerd


----------



## Ralle79 (23 August 2005)

Hallo!
Habe mal entsprechend Angebote eingeholt.

Moeller wäre in meinem Fall das günstigste! 

Gibt es Einwände einen Moeller zu nehmen?

Preislich gefolgt von Toschiba und dann Siemens. Wobei bei Siemens ein Panel dazu kommt und kein Poti dabei ist. Moeller und Toshiba haben dies integriert!


----------



## MSB (23 August 2005)

Gegen Möller spricht im normalfall also nichts habe allerdings erst einen als Erfahrungswert.

In einer Anlage die ich programmiert habe läuft jetzt einer seit ca. 3 Jahren,
mit Laufzeiten von ca. 5 - 15 Stunden Täglich ohne Probleme.

Und dies trotz einer vom Schaltanlagenbauer "unschönen" Ausschaltung über Vorschütz.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## CAD-vins (28 August 2005)

:wink: ichhabauchnochnvorschlag
Es wurden soviele Namen genannt - aber Mitsubishi fehlt bislang. Mußte ich mal zeichnerisch einsetzen, deshalb weiss ich nichts über die Probleme und Preise, aber da gibt es auch alles aus einer Hand, auch verschiedene SPS. Lass dir mal eine Katalog-CD zuschicken.
Gruß CAD-vins


----------



## Propheteus (29 August 2005)

Hallo ESch

3 KW Umrichter  für Drehstrommotoren 3x 240 V~
gibt's bei Schneider Electric bei etwas Verhandlungsgeschick
schon ab 300 €
viel Spass beim  Verhandeln
Gerd


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Hallo,
wir setzen Schneider Electric's Altivar's ein, die sollten günstig zu haben sein und sind übersichtlich programmierbar.
Ausserdem wird ein schneller und kompetenter Service geboten.
Info's bei 02102/404-6132


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Schneider electric altivar sind sehr einfach zu beschalten, preiswert und zuverlässig, Lenze umfangreich parametrierbar, noch preislich im Rahmen und viele Vertretungen, Siemens dito, aber teilweise sehr umständlich zu parametrieren. 
Ein Danfoss läuft in einer Kundenmaschine seit 13 Jahren, 3 Schichten rund um die Uhr an seiner Nennleistung - und er funktioniert tadellos :shock:


----------

